# Internship for Application Developer



## virender7890 (Sep 12, 2013)

Cutting edge Internship in Gamification (Ruby on Rails) to fast track your career 

Turn theory into practice, using your Ruby on rails skills to create life changing games within a business context. Get real life experiences managing your project from concept to delivery. Along side our senior architect, learn how to work within an innovative start up venture. Flexibility of working remotely. Part time, 20 - 30 hours per week with full time potential.

Technology:

Apply your knowledge of Ruby on Rails (3 onwards), jQuery, HTML 5, CSS 3
to gamify solutions to real world problems.

We’ve been pushing the border of what can be done with online experiences. Using your skills with us will allow you to gain experience working on exciting projects from the creative concept to how they roll once delivered.

Advantageous to have experience with
MySQL
Ubuntu Server administration
Photoshop (or equivalent)
SVN

Tasks:

With our framework you will build and test dynamic modules, integrate api’s as well as contribute to the best use of technology to change behaviour. 

Working with us:

We offer flexible working arrangements to suit your most productive style. 20 - 30 hours per week with option for full time. Our geographically diverse team meets regularly online. Management is from northern NSW, Byron Bay, just below the Gold Coast.


----------

